# LBG - Sat 31st



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV7JzTMAADLfgAASQIcBEBikGAA/7/+gMAEsm2w1T9CmTNKNDJ6mgaAeoNUeIJoAZAAADVPaTSaZT1PKBp6jJoMgQBABANc9Xl6HPpzFtIAQb4zelZmL28mXueAlRzssGMi7FKx9xhkkM0nW91FRmkLV1jPBp6EW8d1C3YGSAx+ro3nXs2ZsjlqGrwI2gmS3UTG9AiIGBUTgYWRQ5OCunxdv56w8e4ir3l5V7awxrUZ8ZpdABQlCDdwPacad5AtpjxyyjIvlspoOE0Wqx37R9zQgKSSTwtDacYNJwsgHlUxakImtclmzBJTFAMcpAb4C4Gr8HEvVWSkyQQgetFooBaLPc4SxYSmk43QKCuKx2B4s0sBeVkgFL7rDJXwNkTNJmgM7kLsFP8XckU4UJBeyc0zA


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll be there :lol: and hope the wind isn't :x

Victor


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Sunday's weather looks better - will probably launch at BMP somewhere around 8-30. Still suffering from whatever cold/flu Canberra dishes out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll be there just not sure what time :roll: Suzi might come too if I can get her out of bed but she's had a massive week.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Yep, sounds good. Dont think i will be there til about 7 tho. Be good to get out, i'v been stuck inside for a while with the bloody flu  .


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

" A massive week " ..... that's a bloody under-statement after what Suzi has done --- !!!
Any woman game enough to tackle that beard of yours deserves a month off !!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

My current plans are to fish Lake Ginninderra (Belconnen), in the Afternoon. Pending wind and a quick look at water quality. If it clears up that's were I will be.

I still have a bit of work to do on the DYI rod holders. The morning plans.

To every one.... Good luck and happy hunting.

C U on the water.

PS. The secret wepon has a mystery deep hole to check out...... Someone hinted that I may have also tangled with a MC. MMM. Intresting.


----------

